

Ask HN: Review our startup Iterend.com (Private beta launch) - bluelu

Hi,<p>We are launching our Blog Search Engine today in private beta and I would be very happy if some of the hacker
news readers could give us some valuable feedback. You can access our site under http://www.iterend.com/?ref=hn 
(the link will work for the first 1000 users and you have to use this link first before the other links below will work!).<p>So what differentiates us from other blog search engines: (e.g google blog search, technorati, twingly, etc...)<p>We want you to be able to actively discover the most recent, most discussed and most important articles of the blogosphere.
Iterend gives you an overview of the information you are looking for, where you are then able to drill down into the different categories of interest related to that information.<p>* We display an overview of what is currently being discussed in the
   blogosphere, so that you are able to dive into the different areas
   you are interested in.<p>* All articles are linked to structured wikipedia information, which
   makes it possible to search by categories. (eg.
   http://blogs.iterend.com/en/?query=category%3A"Swimmer"+category%3A"Medalist"&#38;date=alltime)<p>* Search results are clustered and you can search on sentence level,
   post level or blog level.<p>* Next to the search results, relevant phrases and categories are
   displayed, so you are able to restrict your search or get an
   overview over the information you are looking for. (eg.
   http://blogs.iterend.com/en/?query=techcrunch&#38;date=alltime)<p>* You can search for related posts to a given topic, url or cluster
   (eg. http://blogs.iterend.com/en/?query=related%3A"iphone"&#38;date=alltime)<p>At the moment, about 50 000 mainstream english blogs are indexed. The number of indexed blogs will be increased soon, 
while we will still focus on the mainstream (and hopefully spam free) blogs. We will add support to search in additional 
languages in the future as well.<p>We also offer an Api for application developers wishing to use parts of our service in their applications.<p>I will be very thankful for all of your comments! If someone wants to create an application out of our api (related phrases, categories, or the related search future), that would be great!
======
vaksel
I'd look for a better name, honestly I have no idea what iterend means...or
what it hints at. + even now I tried to type it out as iTrend subconsciously.

------
axod
The other blog search engines return hundreds of results for my app name, this
one returns 1 result.

Not a good start :/

~~~
bluelu
We don't have a complete archive of sites in our index yet (we only want to
concentrate on the top blogs). Also, by default you are only searching the
last 24 hours.

------
sc
Sorry. I don't want to review your startup badly enough to deal with this
overhead.

------
paul9290
I would suggest condensing Iterend's description down to two sentences.

Give me the benefit and then describe it - all in 30 words or less! Users have
almost zero attention span ... capturing it is key!

------
rksprst
I like it and would actually use it to search blogs (though the url is hard to
remember). One small caveat, I would make the pagination bigger and easier to
click on (look at google).

~~~
bluelu
thanks, we will do that.

The name is a miture between iteration, iter (latin for way), and trend.

~~~
ScottWhigham
_The name is a miture between iteration, iter (latin for way), and trend._

Like fancy words, do you? My suggestion would be to drop the fancy stuff and
just make it easy for me to explain to my grandmother. I'm a smart guy but,
like most people, I've never heard of the word "miture" nor did I take Latin
in school. Just use words normal people use - "It's a mix of the words
iteration and trend - iterend."

------
maxklein
Do you offer an API that will return me all blog discussions on certain
keywords?

~~~
bluelu
You can grab the "normal" search results by using our api. There aren't
however any clusters in it (only the first result of the cluster is returned).
If it is useful, we might be adding those as well.

We also have support for timeslices (divide the search results into multiple
days) and other statistical stuff (hits from #tlds, domain, sources, etc...),
but it's not yet accesible for the public.

Here is the link to the api: <http://blogs.iterend.com/en/display?show=api>

------
fizx
I liked the simplicity of the invite experience. Your home page times out. :(

~~~
bluelu
Thanks. Murphys law. It worked for 2 weeks without any glitch, and now
this...Working on it.

